# Sword Coast Legends vs. Divinity Original Sin.



## Corpsetaker (Sep 5, 2015)

Why would you pick one over the other? 

It looks like Sword Coast Legends basically copied Divinity because the gameplay looks almost identical. 

I was under the impression that SCL was supposed to be unique.


----------



## DaveDash (Sep 5, 2015)

I got bored of divinity due to the boring powers system and lack of party diversity. SCL is nothing like DOS, it has a DM mode to start with.


----------



## pukunui (Sep 5, 2015)

I've never even heard of the other one. What is it?

That being said, the OP sounds like a not-so-subtle dig at SCL. Out of curiosity, what gave you the impression the game was supposed to be "unique", and what makes you think it won't be, despite looking similar to another game? Won't the story be different? Won't the specific characters and abilities be different? So what if the UI or the style of play is similar to another game. Originality is hard to come by these days and has been for some time.


----------



## Wik (Sep 5, 2015)

Honestly?  Neither - Fallout 4 for the win!

But, to answer the question - does it matter?  There are a LOT of games that have similarities to one another.  I think SCL looks to be an interesting product, and it doesn't seem to step on too many toes.  It'll be cool to see what happens when it comes out, but honestly, I don't see it being one that I'll play.  If I want to play a group game, I'll play D&D or a board game, or maybe The Division when it finally comes out.  Or continue playing Titanfall.  Mostly, though, my Xbox is for single-player gaming, such as skyrim, or vs mode play, such as Titanfall.  

SCL is neither, and probably won't get much play.  But who knows?  Maybe I'll be proven wrong, and become a total addict.


----------



## SilverfireSage (Sep 5, 2015)

1. The gameplay in neither is unique. Isometric RPGs have been around since the early nineties, possibly earlier with Baldur's Gate and Planescape Torment. 
2. I would pick them both for different reasons. I would pick Divinity for the well crafted, easily exploitable gameworld with its unique characters and stack able abilities. I would pick Sword Coast Legends to scratch my DM itch and play with a D&D system in a video game.

But honestly, I would really pick Pillars of Eternity. Same type of game, absolutely incredible story and gameplay.


----------



## rollingForInit (Sep 5, 2015)

SCL cannot be unique, and I doubt it's intended to be that. It's obviously meant to attract at least partially fans of old games like Baldur's Gate 2. Just like Divinity and Pillars of Eternity. 

I grew tired of both Divinity and Pillars after a while, though. Not sure why, exactly, but ...


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Sep 6, 2015)

SilverfireSage said:


> Isometric RPGs have been around since the early nineties, possibly earlier with Baldur's Gate and Planescape Torment.



Baldur's Gate was released in 1998, Planescape in 1999. Other isometric titles preceding those two: Fallout (1997), Diablo (1996), and Ultima 8 (1994). There could have been some prior to that, but not that I remember. Here's what games looked like in 1991: Final Fantasy IV


----------



## garnuk (Sep 6, 2015)

Why don't these games have demos anymore?


----------



## Mephista (Sep 6, 2015)

Sword Coast Legend isn't even out yet.  We'll see once we get to play it.


----------



## Cergorach (Sep 6, 2015)

Original Sin and Sword Coast Legends are essentially different CRPGs. I see SCL as a spiritual successor of Neverwinter Nights with it's ability to make your own dungeons/stories and the ability to DM. DOS is more of a classic single player RPG, which by the way is highly rated.

SCL isn't out yet and DOS is getting a massive overhaul in Oktober (there's a KS running for DOS2). Wait for some good reviews and some let's plays before making a decision. I suspect that many fans of CRPGs will buy both (if it's any good).

I suspect that DOS will be the better game, it's already highly rated and the overhaul will just keep adding to the 'value' of the game. SCL is a licensed game, there's a reason why Bioware didn't do a Neverwinter Nights 2 and Obsidian didn't do a Neverwinter Nights 3... It's a licensed IP, there's more money to be made developing your own IP after you've shown folks what you can do with someone else's IP... Larian is developing it's own IP and has a whole range of games based on it.

I'm currently hesitant of SCL, the ideas are great, it looks good, but I'll wait for a few good reviews before forking over $60/$150 (no way to upgrade the standard edition and a DM needs his beholder;-)


----------



## Dire Bare (Sep 6, 2015)

Cergorach said:


> I'm currently hesitant of SCL, the ideas are great, it looks good, but I'll wait for a few good reviews before forking over $60/$150 (no way to upgrade the standard edition and a DM needs his beholder;-)




How do you know there is no way to upgrade from the standard edition? There isn't one at the moment, but the game hasn't been released yet. It looks very much to me that there will be mictrotransactions for this game, so if you only sprung for the standard edition at start, you should be able to purchase new monsters, new map/tile sets, etc. Going for the deluxe edition right away gets you some extra features right out of the gate, and probably would save you money compared to purchasing the "upgrades" individually later on down the road. Or at least, that's my feeling from looking over their website.


----------



## Cergorach (Sep 6, 2015)

Dire Bare said:


> How do you know there is no way to upgrade from the standard edition? There isn't one at the moment, but the game hasn't been released yet.




I've looked at Steam, there's no upgrade available there, for other preorder games I've seen this, so it might be possible at a later date, but right now it isn't...

So preordering a game at €35 to later possibly buy the DD edition at €60 is not attractive to me. I don't like preordering because you don't know what the state will be of the game your getting. Is it buggy like the Nine Hells? Isn't the game as good as promised/hoped for? I'm not even preordering Blizzard games anymore... A KS at €24/game is kinda acceptable in some instances (for me). This isn't. I'm waiting for a couple of good reviews...


----------



## IgnatiusJ.Reilly (Sep 7, 2015)

Divinity is turn based, and SCL is every bit an action rpg. I imagine their gameplay will be radically different. I suppose if you want a crpg with the D&D logo, you might prefer SCL. However, as far as 5e D&D, SCL isn't even close, check out the character creation. Most skills and sub-classes are missing, if any are genuinely available at all. Backgrounds have been reduced to stat boosts and sometimes one use spell scrolls. The spell casting system has been gutted, with no concentration mechanic and spell slots being reduced to cooldowns, and spell choice is determined by distributing points in spell trees. I did expect many changes in the rules, but I didn't expect that only the names of spells and abilities carry over from pnp to crpg. As far as modding, the DM client seems rather limited really, but useful if you're interested in a quick dungeon crawl.

Divinity is still pretty fun overall, the system is simple, but fun and tactical. I enjoyed how spells interact with the environment and each other. I'm not sure how long the novelty of this will last though. It's also surprising how much freedom you've got in completing quests in a variety of ways. The game goes to great pains to respond to what choices you make. The only thing I dislike about it so far is the colorful cutesy graphics its got, I could do without those.


----------



## Dave_irwin (Sep 10, 2015)

I am really looking forward to playing D:OS when it comes out on Xbox, wanted to play it on PC but the thing crapped out on me & they are funding a second KS. I am looking at SCL to help build up dungeons for my "in person" campaigns since I cast maps to a larger screen for my players to view. The only issue is that it doesn't allow the players to view monster movement, not that I want my current 5E game to go all 4E but it is still helpful for the players to know where monsters are. I am hoping SCL will solve this issue.


----------

